

Chilean Senate implements innovative streaming technology - luis_espinoza
http://www.altavoz.net/chilean-senate-implements-innovative-streaming-technology-to-improve-transparency/altavoz/2013-08-16/165330.html

======
NonEUCitizen
No chance of similar deployment in US Senate ?

